# Africa



## PARAGUAY (11 May 2021)

Anybody in UK suffering Line Of Duty withdrawl great new series on BBC2 Africa Our Great Wild Adventure . Highlight Steve Backsall and diving to film crocodiles


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Highlight Steve Backsall and diving to film crocodiles


I haven't seen it yet. Steve Backsall is my favourite professional animal poker in the best tradition of Steve Irwin... although it didn't end well for the latter.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 May 2021)

Without saying to much even after all the near misses hes had he really questions himself about what he attempts as does Gordon Buchanan


----------



## LondonDragon (11 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> suffering Line Of Duty withdrawl


What a disappointment that last season!


PARAGUAY said:


> BBC2 Africa Our Great Wild Adventure


On my watch list, was watching Tiny World Season 2, that series is awesome


----------



## zozo (11 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Africa Great Wild Adventure





LondonDragon said:


> Tiny World



 Thanks 4 the great Tips!! Long live Usenet... 



Another night off the street...


----------



## LondonDragon (11 May 2021)

zozo said:


> Long live Usenet...


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> What a disappointment that last season!
> 
> On my watch list, was watching Tiny World Season 2, that series is awesome



The ending of Line Of  Duty was a bit confusing too many prime suspects left and three main characters left unscathed a sign of another series . Will def check out Tiny World . Keep me off the streets as well 😄


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> The ending of Line Of Duty was a bit confusing too many prime suspects left and three main characters left unscathed a sign of another series .


Might give it a miss next time, they running out of ideas now 


PARAGUAY said:


> Will def check out Tiny World . Keep me off the streets as well


It's worth the watch, shows nature from another perspective, how the little ones play a big role in the big picture also.


----------



## EA James (12 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> great new series on BBC2 Africa Our Great Wild Adventure


I've just searched on Sky for this but can't find it, when was it on? I'm a fan of Big Steve! He's excellent, if he was an actor I think he'd make a great Bond! Proper English gent. I also like Gordon Buchanan too, great photographer and filmmaker. Did you see Lost Land Of The Volcano, And Jaguar? Both brilliant documentary's that these two were in.



LondonDragon said:


> On my watch list, was watching Tiny World Season 2, that series is awesome


Paulo is this only on Apple TV? Looks good

Cheers


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 May 2021)

Africa  Our Wild Adventures was on BBC2 Sunday that would be 9th first in series of 8


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 May 2021)

BBCi player for catch up


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2021)

EA James said:


> Paulo is this only on Apple TV? Looks good


Yes Apple TV only, unless you follow @zozo suggestion


----------



## zozo (13 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> @zozo suggestion



I didn't suggest anything 🙄 I only praised its existence...


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2021)

zozo said:


> I only praised its existence...


Younger generation won't even understand what you are on about! lol


----------



## EA James (13 May 2021)

I must be the younger generation then 🤔


----------



## zozo (13 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Younger generation won't even understand what you are on about! lol



I guess so, they are more into Popcorn I've heard...


----------

